# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماهي العلة في نزول القبر رجلٌ لم يقارف الليلة ؟!.

## أبوالليث الشيراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ورد في حديث وفاة بنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في البخاري " فقال : هل منكم رجلٌ لم يقارف الليلة ؟ فقال أبو طلحة : أنا , قال : فانزل : قال فنزل في قبرها " ..
وقد رجح البخاري أن المقارفة هي إتيان الذنب , وجزم ابن حزم الجماع , لأدلة أخرى ..

وبعد النظر في شرح الحديث عند ابن حجر لم تتبين لنا العلة المقنعة , حيث ذكر العلماء أن سبب عدم نزوله هو أنه سيكون قريباً من جماع أهله وشهوته ما زالت , وهذه العلة ليست مقنعة تمام الإقناع , إذ أن الرجل قد يقارف أهله ولا يكون كذلك .
ثم ؛ هل نسلم بقول بعض العلماء أن عثمان قارف أهله تلك الليلة فلم ينزل قبر زوجته بنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!.. وذلك لأن مرضها طال فلم يجد بدّأً من جماعها مع جهله بوقت موتها !.. لا سيما أن النفس تعاف مقاربة الأهل وقت شدة المرض , بله مرض الموت !..

وقد طرحنا الإشكال على الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير مع جمع من الطلاب , ولكنه لم يفصل في المسألة , ورجعنا للفتح فلم نجد بغيتنا ..

فهل من معين يا إخوة , يبين لنا علّة أخرى في ذلك , وتكون مقنعة ؟!..

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال الحافظ في "فتح الباري" (3 / 159) : (وعلل ذلك بعضهم بأنه حينئذ يأمن من أن يذكره الشيطان بما كان منه تلك الليلة وحكى عن بن حبيب أن السر في إيثار أبي طلحة على عثمان أن عثمان كان قد جامع بعض جواريه في تلك الليلة فتلطف صلى الله عليه وسلم في منعه من النزول في قبر زوجته بغير تصريح) .
وقال ابن بطال في شرحه: 3/329 "وذهب العلماء إلى أن زوج المرأة أولى بإلحادها من الأب والولد ، ولا خلاف بينهم أنه يجوز للفاضل غير الولى أن يلحد المرأة إذا عدم الولى ، ولما كان النبى ، ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ، ولم يجز لأحد التقدم بين يديه فى شىء لقوله تعالى : ( لا تقدموا بين يدى الله ورسوله ) [ الحجرات : 1 ] لم يكن لعثمان أن يتقدم بين يدى رسول الله فى إلحاد زوجته . وأما قوله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : ( هل فيكم أحد لم يقارف أهله الليلة ؟ ) فيحتمل أن يستدل على معناه بقوله فى حديث المسندى : ( فلم يدخل عثمان القبر ) ودل سكوت عثمان وتركه المشاحة فى إلحاد أهله أنه قد كان قارف تلك الليلة بعض خدمه ، لأنه لو لم يقارف لقال : أنا لم أقارف فأتولى إلحاد أهلى ، بل كان يحتسب خدمته فى ذلك من أزكى أعماله عند الله ، وكان أولى من أبى طلحة لو ساواه فى ترك المقارفة . فأراد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن يمنعه إلحادها حين لم يمنعه حزنه بموت ابنة رسول الله ، وانقطاع صهره منه ، عن المقارفة تلك الليلة على طراوة حزنه وحادث مصابه لمن لا عوض منها ، وقد قال ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : ( كل سبب ونسب ينقطع يوم القيامة إلا سببى ونسبى ) . رواه عمر بن الخطاب ، وابن عباس ، وأبو رافع ، والمسور ، كلهم عن النبى ، ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، ذكرها كلها الطبرى . فعاقبه ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بأن حرمه هذه الفضيلة ، وكان عثمان كثير الخدم والمال ، وفيه فضل عثمان وإيثاره الصدق حتى لم يَدَّعِ تلك الليلة ترك المقارفة ، وإن كان عليه بعض الغضاضة فى إلحاد غيره لزوجته "

----------


## السكران التميمي

قد سبق بحث هذه المسألة هنا:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....ED%DE%C7%D1%DD

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزيتم خيراً .
وبورك فيكم .

----------


## ابو حذيفه اسليميه

فقد جاء في الإفصاح عن معاني الصحاح ما نصه: وإنما أراد به أن لا يكون قريب عهد بجماع من حيث إنه يكون حديث عهد بتقليب امرأة في انبساط غير خاشع ولا متحازن، فيتنافي حاله حال امرأة ميتة لا سيما ابنة رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مما يقتضي حمله لها أن يكون في حال اجتماع واحتشام وخشوع وإعظام، ولأن الجماع في الجملة يبسط النفس. اهـ
والحكمة من ذلك  ايضا أن البعيد عن الجماع أبعد عن أن يذكره الشيطان بما كان منه تلك الليلة، وأبعد عن ملاذ الدنيا التي لا تناسب حال الدفن والقبر، كما قال الكرماني رحمه الله: "لتكون نفسه مطمئنة ساكنة كالناسية للشهوة" عمدة القاري (8/ 76).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

والحاصل أن تلك العلل لم ينص عليها وإنما هي اجتهاد من العلماء كما ظهر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومما لم ينقل هنا :
يقول ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله في تحفة المحتاج 3/ 170 : "يؤخذ من الخبر أن الأجانب المستوين في الصفات يقدَّمُ منهم من بَعُدَ عهده بالجماع؛ لأنه أبعد عن مذكِّر يحصل له لو ماس المرأة".

----------

